# Betta fin question



## kittykatydid08 (Mar 19, 2011)

I am not really having problems with my Betta, but I am concerned about his fin color. His pelvic fins are beginning to have a white color on the tip, and so is his anal fin. My question is can Bettas have 3 different colors for their fins? Or is he losing his color?


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes Bettas can have three colors. Also they change colors sometimes as they are growing. Check out my avatar. This one is a Multi colored Betta that just own First Place in his class in a show last week end. Also check out my Photo Album for more.


----------



## kittykatydid08 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok. Thank you for the info. I was concerned because I had heard that they sometimes lose their color and I didn't want that to happen. He is too pretty, but then again they all are.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Could it be new fin growth?


----------



## kittykatydid08 (Mar 19, 2011)

I am hoping that that is what it is. It looks to be the same color of his body which is a pinkish white color. 
Sorry for the late reply my week got busy.


----------



## egoreise (Mar 16, 2011)

Mine also has the pinkish white body. His fins are mostly red, with some blue. He's a crown tail. The white has been showing up between the 'spikes' on his fins, and I'm convinced it's just fin growth. It's not fuzzy or anything. And I think it turns red before more white grows.


----------

